# SNAPPA



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

<P align=left>Late report from Sat. Sun. Fished RFRA and took first in grouper 34lbs, but also snagged a beast of a snapper, 28lbs on boga grips. Unfortunately, we had to release him. Outside of nine. Had several nice gags, all over 20, several large blackfin, and one wahoo.<P align=left><P align=left>







<P align=left>







<P align=left>







<P align=left>


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Awsome fish right there!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are some fine bottom dwellers right there.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Very fine eating...:hungry


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Great catch. You did good.Thanks for the pictures. Gene


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice Report! Thats a good looking Snapper.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

That gaff you're holding sure doesn't look like it's in that snapper's mouth...oke Great haul of fish guys, your Grouper bumped me down to third place. Congrats and I'll see you out there next year.

Scott


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW those are studs!!! Nice snapper too!!! CONGRATS!:bowdown:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats some nice fish


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hell of a trip! Brandon said that it made his summer.thanks XXX


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

beautiful catch! congrats on a great day. Shame about the snapper but the grouper is SO nice! 

:bowdown:clap


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

did u guys troll for the hoos or catch them on a flatline. looks like one fine day on the water congrats


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

We pulled baits for about half an hour before bottom fishing.Hard to resist pulling lures at first light.


----------

